# 5200 Frame Damage Warranty Question



## johnb0002002 (Jan 23, 2004)

I am the original owner of a Trek 5200 (2003 model). I had a chain suck issue and it torn up the chain stay. The frame has other cracks it though besides the chain suck issue. I took it to the LBS and Trek immediately dismissed the entire issue due to chain suck and no warranty coverage. I do not understand the crack on the seat tube not being covered.

Pictures of all the cracks and damage are available here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626416233870/


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry...both are seperate issues.

Those "cracks" on the lug joints are very common on Trek OCLVs of that vintage. It is actually cracks in the paint where the carbon flexes more than the paint can. I speak from experience as my Trek 1995 Trek 5000 series had the same issue too. My bike was inspected by a Trek rep and deemed safe to ride. A few years later, I was able to get a replacement back in 2007 when the aluminum driveside droput separated from the chainstay causing the rear wheel to damage the carbon during a long dowhill descent.

In your situation, I can see where Trek can argue that the damage to your bike was indeed chain suck. They can cite the cause as poor maintenance practices on your part led to the event. It doesn't help matters to see so many chips and scratches on a dirty frame either. Some may see this as signs of neglect. I know, bike are meant to be ridden, but making an effort to give the bike a good cleaning before taking it for inspection, may have worked a little more to your advantage.

Tough break


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

WTF. Worst case of chainsuck I've ever seen.


----------



## johnb0002002 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Tore off the protector*

@Grouch
Not really sure how to avoid chipping the paint when this my only road bike. It was not a garage queen. I took into the shop when I noticed the damage. Really was not thinking about cleaning the bike at that point. Thanks for the tips.

@dustin
The chain suck happened mid hill. Some how when I shifted the chain lodged between the chain stay protector and the crank and I finished the pedal stroke before I knew the chain was off. The chain took off the protector and cut into the stay.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a similar paint crack on my 5500 where the chain stay meets the bottom bracket. It has never been a problem. A jump stop or chain catcher might have prevented the chain suck. Did Trek offer to fix the chain stay for a price? You could probably get it repaired by Calfee for a few hundred $ if you want to keep the bike. The frame is probably not worth much more than the repair would cost.


----------



## dbarnes13 (Apr 9, 2011)

Retro Grouch is correct on the issues being separate and that the joint crack were a "known" problem. If it had been claimed many years ago it is likely they would have given you a frame for the joint cracks but in time the learned that it was a non issue for the structure. 
The chain such is best to be repaired , replaced, or possibly they or someone will set you up on a no fault crash replacement. All of those options cost money but are likely where this one will end.
I would contact and first ask if there is a crash replacement program as I believe this will get you the best final result. 
Good luck.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't blame them for not honouring your warranty claim.

a) Chainsuck isn't covered by warranty.
2) As mentioned, the paint cracks are a non-issue
#) Judging from the over-all condition of your bike, it has been ridden into the ground; and tossed on it a few times. Your frame deserves a long sleep now. It has earned it.


----------

